

How to Be a Leader in Your Field - hhm
http://polaris.gseis.ucla.edu/pagre/leader.html

======
dappelbaum
This is a well written document. Sometimes motivational pieces for business
people seem to state the obvious, but this article chooses to focus in the
connection between leadership skills and general productivity outside of pure
leadership roles, making it inspirational for anyone.

------
binnymathews
Great essay. Thanks for posting.

One thing I feel is important which is not explicitly stated in this essay is
to form your opinion / views on existing arguments in your field. This process
gives you an immersive experience and helps you get into the details and
interconnect different facts.

